# Networking >  Access one network to another network

## ajay_meridium

How do we access one network to another network if real IP is not available? or tell me the ways of access to a network remotely?

----------


## anushya

Hi,

First i couldn't understand wht u mean "If real ip is not available".
Every network has a public ipaddress. Or it may known by the domain name.
Ex: www.google.com is the domain name for the google public ipaddress. If u put nslookup www.google.com from the cmd prompt, u can see their ipaddress. When u put www.google.com in the browser, the DNS (Domain Name Server) will give the ipaddress for that domain name and the rest will happen. 
Here u hv to study abt DNS, Web servers (from the which the google pages are retrived).

Let me explain the rest.
If u want to communicate from one network to another, there should be router which links both the networks.
Ex: A: 192.168.3.0 B: 192.168.5.0. A and B can communicate only thru the routers. The router will have the routing table which includes both the network entries and the gateway thru which the traffic should be passed.
Here, u hv to study about Routers.

Access the network remotely: Let me take this as "Remote Desktop",...that s accessing the host remotely. First, there should be a route to access that host, then the RDP (Remote Desktop Protocol) should be allowed from wan to lan, etc.
Here u hv to study abt RDP, firewall rules and packets/traffic flow.
This may answer ur question,...anyway, refer any networking links to know more.

----------


## Haitalk

I think Ajay is asking the ways to access a computer which behind a NAT or Proxy server. In such a case only the NAT or Proxy server would have public IP and all other computers in the internal network would have only private IPs. So, you need to configure port mapping etc. on NAT system in order to access an internal system from remote network. plz let us know if this is what u require so that we can help, and also google for more details..

----------

